# Zinc while breastfeeding??



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi all. Well with cold season coming up, I am just curious to know how much zinc is ok to take while breastfeeding.. On kellymom it does say that zinc is okay, but it doesnt specify how much.. I normally will take 22 to 33 mg a day when I get a cold.. I did this sometimes during pregnancy so Im guessing its ok while breastfeeding but I just wanted to get some opinions on this. I dont know how much actually goes through the breastmilk.. Thanks all for your help

Jen


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

According to my reading, there are only a few minerals that pass through to the milk in proportion to how much mom takes (selenium, iodine, and magnesium come to mind). Zinc is usually kept pretty steady in the milk unless mom is pretty deficient. Is that 22-33mg in addition to a multi/prenatal? A multi/prenatal may have that much on its own, so if you're not taking one, then it would clearly be fine (IMO). I was deficient and took more than you're proposing, so IMO if you think it's helping with colds, then taking it seems reasonable.


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks tanya.. I just take that amount of zinc alone, not in a prenatal too..


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Then it looks just fine to me, fwiw.


----------

